# Facelift E65 headlights !!



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

No more eyebrows, which is an improvement. It looks like they changed the shape of the grill very slightly too, and the inner edge of the headlights appears to be parallel with outside of the grill.


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


>


The original E65's headlights were ugly (especially the scalloped bumper cutouts) but they were distinctive. These look plain and unremarkable and are devoit of any personality :dunno: :tsk: . Still, I need to see them as they appear on the whole car before giving a :thumbup: or :thumbdwn:


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

WOW... I wasn't expecting something that drastic... I liked the old lights with the eyebrows, gave the car unique personality... now I just don't really know. Need to see the car in person and the whole front actually...fingers crossed


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

THey look like Japanese sedan headlights now-- but anything is better than what was there. I'm surprised that BMW kept the extreme eyebrow design on the e60 after they had already decided to ditch eyebrows on the e65.


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

is it me or does the car not look anywhere as imposing as the curretn 7er? :dunno:


----------



## sclui56 (Oct 6, 2003)

It's not just you, these new lights make the vehicle look overly tamed and less distinctive :thumbdwn:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)




----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Hahaha, exactly. The first thing that came to mind was a vehicle of Korean descent. Elantra looks right to me. Also some sort of Daewoo.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Hard to tell from this pic, but i think it definitely looks much better. Of course, it couldnt' have gotten much worse...


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

Reserve judgement till I see the front. I am one of the people who actually really like the E65


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

Staszek said:


> Reserve judgement till I see the front. I am one of the people who actually really like the E65


yes and yes on both things you said


----------



## E60James (Nov 22, 2004)

Found this floating around. 








I think the back looks horrible.


----------



## KwlAznKid (Nov 22, 2004)

O HELLLLLLLLLLLL no
they changed the back?!??!
i LOVED THE ASS!! BOO       :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## breytonX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

shabbaman said:


> The original E65's headlights were ugly (especially the scalloped bumper cutouts) but they were distinctive. These look plain and unremarkable and are devoit of any personality :dunno: :tsk: . Still, I need to see them as they appear on the whole car before giving a :thumbup: or :thumbdwn:


I agree. Picture is too plain and uninspiring. Gotta see in the flesh also. Facelifts won't help this disaster much. BMW's already working on all-new 7er. Let's see if they learn any lessons.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

That first pic reminds me of a Q45.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ugh. Now it's just bland. I was just starting to like the origiinal headlights too.


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

hmm...


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Woo Hoo! No more eyebrows! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

